# MOVED: IVF and Chinese herbs



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

This topic has been moved to infertility Fertility support > starting out > Complementary and Holistic Approaches .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------

